

Mr. Robot - getdavidhiggins
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_(TV_series)

======
icanhackit
I've watched the first episode as the pilot was free to download, so my
opinion is based only on that episode. While it was unique in some ways a few
lousy tropes managed to sneak in. Like making the love interest a bumbling
scatterbrain who needs to be saved. For all I know in later episodes her
character develops into a secret mastermind, but in the pilot she was weak.

Not every female character needs to kick ass, just as every male character
doesn't need to kick ass, but if you have a small set of core characters with
fewer than 50% being female, avoid weakening their character so that they have
to be saved every time they walk into a fuck-up. Even just make them mildly
competent.

------
stephengillie
Mr Robot feels like the answer to both Matrix and Fight Club. 16 years later,
we're still living in this dystopian pre-apocalyptic malaise, and we still
have problems, but our solutions didn't work.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
Yes - and hackers are still stereotyped as wearing hoodies and speaking
street. Sort of annoying really, as I know plenty of hackers who never fitted
that stereotype and yet could own everything on sight in a few keystrokes.

~~~
stephengillie
Naturally, the solution is vigilantism.

